# A modern take on Mozart’s Requiem Lacrimosa



## DGravel (Aug 30, 2021)

I transformed segments of this incredible classical piece into a rock / hybrid soundtrack. I've spent a lot of time putting into practice things I've learnt from a mixing and mastering course. Pretty happy with the result. Thanks for listening and letting me know what you think.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks. Cool.

You could put in some kind of rap vocals over that part where drums come in. Have you thought about that. Surprised, nobody did it. Or maybe somebody did. If you cant sing, you could empty a bottle of whiskey first , sing/rap it in hangover, and then maybe even blur it with autotune. Really, that piece would *explode* with lyrics on top of that.


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 31, 2021)

DGravel said:


> I've spent a lot of time putting into practice things I've learnt from a mixing and mastering course. ...


Nice mix. Which mix + master course did you do?


----------



## DGravel (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks.
https://evenant.com/mixing-workshop-from-stems-to-final-master/As well as many tips & tricks I've found on youtube.


----------



## Ivan M. (Aug 31, 2021)

Cool! E.S. Posthumus vibe!


----------



## DGravel (Aug 31, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> Cool! E.S. Posthumus vibe!


Ivan, I must admit, I did not know this artist. After listening to a couple of tracks, I am taking your message as a compliment. thanks!


----------



## DGravel (Aug 31, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Thanks. Cool.
> 
> You could put in some kind of rap vocals over that part where drums come in. Have you thought about that. Surprised, nobody did it. Or maybe somebody did. If you cant sing, you could empty a bottle of whiskey first , sing/rap it in hangover, and then maybe even blur it with autotune. Really, that piece would *explode* with lyrics on top of that.


For me to sing, I would need more than a bottle of whiskey ! I would distribute earplugs instead


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 31, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Thanks. Cool.
> 
> You could put in some kind of rap vocals over that part where drums come in. Have you thought about that. Surprised, nobody did it. Or maybe somebody did. If you cant sing, you could empty a bottle of whiskey first , sing/rap it in hangover, and then maybe even blur it with autotune. Really, that piece would *explode* with lyrics on top of that.


I thought this was sarcasm, but then I listened to the track and I think you are absolutely correct.


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 31, 2021)

DGravel said:


> I transformed segments of this incredible classical piece into a rock / hybrid soundtrack. I've spent a lot of time putting into practice things I've learnt from a mixing and mastering course. Pretty happy with the result. Thanks for listening and letting me know what you think.



Nice mix and arrangement. I really like the open hi hat swell into the kick on the three - almost like a reversed cymbal swell.... hmmm I'm going to steal that.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Sep 1, 2021)

From the title of this thread I can tell that it’s a mock-up .


----------



## DGravel (Sep 1, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> From the title of this thread I can tell that it’s a mock-up .


What is your point?


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 1, 2021)

DGravel said:


> Ivan, I must admit, I did not know this artist. After listening to a couple of tracks, I am taking your message as a compliment. thanks!


And it is! I didn't mean to say you copied or something, I don't care about that. Sounding like es posthumus is a big compliment!


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> I thought this was sarcasm, but then I listened to the track and I think you are absolutely correct.


Thats right - not sarcasm. This section is a bit too sensitive to be playing with sarcasm. Imagine 50cent singing on top of that - or someone, I dont know the rappers of today. Lil Durk? Would cut the butter like a scorching knife.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2021)

DGravel said:


> For me to sing, I would need more than a bottle of whiskey ! I would distribute earplugs instead


Yea, but you could rap over it. Thats a great take of Lacrimosa, you did, it was even better now listened second time. This was special - might even come to listen a third time.

Everybody can sing, its a matter of heating the throat, attitude, and trying not to sing good. Start with the attitude.



And how did Mozart do this original composition anyway - its supernatural. I mean in what mind ... did he achieve this. Its from beyond. Great take on it! Throw in string arps at 2.40 for added drama in climax. Or maybe not.


----------



## DGravel (Sep 1, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Yea, but you could rap over it. Thats a great take of Lacrimosa, you did, it was even better now listened second time. This was special - might even come to listen a third time.
> 
> Everybody can sing, its a matter of heating the throat, attitude, and trying not to sing good. Start with the attitude.
> 
> ...


I asked my wife and kids about the idea. They all agreed with your idea. There are a couple of spots in the second part, with the heavy drum, it would definitely fit. A project for a new version! Thank you for your suggestion and kind words Peter. Much appreciated.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 1, 2021)

oooh I like this a lot! nice work.

-DJ


----------



## Kery Michael (Sep 1, 2021)

Cool, nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DGravel (Sep 1, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> oooh I like this a lot! nice work.
> 
> -DJ


Daniel, I've been watching you since your early days on youtube. I am really proud of what you have accomplished and learned a lot from you. Your feedback means a lot to me. Thank you!


----------



## DGravel (Sep 1, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> Cool, nice job. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Kery.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Sep 3, 2021)

DGravel said:


> What is your point?


MozarT!


----------



## DGravel (Sep 3, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> MozarT!


Oops! Thx for letting me know


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 5, 2021)

I might be the only one, that did not like it much.. It's too over the top imho. It's a delicate piece (Lacrimosa), and it (this modern version) goes all bombastic epic like... (modern doesn't equal epic/over the top per se)


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 5, 2021)

You gotta give props to DGravel's mixing chops and passion for the master Mozart. Clearly a talented dude. Thumbs up from Canada. BTW, let me add no offense intended on another's opinion.


----------



## DGravel (Sep 9, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> I might be the only one, that did not like it much.. It's too over the top imho. It's a delicate piece (Lacrimosa), and it (this modern version) goes all bombastic epic like... (modern doesn't equal epic/over the top per se)


I appreciate your feedback. The beauty of music is its diversity. There is a multitude of genres for a multitude of music lovers. Maybe you'll appreciate more my next track, as I am exploring different styles.


----------



## DGravel (Sep 9, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> You gotta give props to DGravel's mixing chops and passion for the master Mozart. Clearly a talented dude. Thumbs up from Canada. BTW, let me add no offense intended on another's opinion.


Thank you for your kind words. It means a lot to me.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 10, 2021)

DGravel said:


> I appreciate your feedback. The beauty of music is its diversity. There is a multitude of genres for a multitude of music lovers. Maybe you'll appreciate more my next track, as I am exploring different styles.


Well said. And i do appreciate your work and creativty gone into creating this modern take, don't get me wrong. 

It's just not my cup of tea so to speak, i am looking forward to your next work however.


----------



## DGravel (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow. I just realized I had more than 600 views for this track. Thank you so much for listening.


----------

